# Previsão e Seguimento Furacões (Pacífico Este e Central 2010)



## Vince (1 Jan 2010 às 23:00)

Tópico de seguimento da época ciclónica de 2010 nas regiões do Pacífico Leste e Pacífico Central.
A época oficial decorre de 15 de Maio a 30 de Novembro no Pacífico Leste e é monitorizada pelo NHC em Miami em simultâneo com o Atlântico, e no Pacífico Central decorre de 1 de Junho a 30 de Novembro e é monitorizada pelo CPHC em Honolulu.









*Trajectos (1980-2005)*









*Nomes (Leste):*

Agatha
Blas
Celia
Darby
Estelle
Frank
Georgette
Howard
Isis
Javier
Kay
Lester
Madeline
Newton
Orlene
Paine
Roslyn
Seymour
Tina
Virgil
Winifred
Xavier
Yolanda
Zeke


*Nomes (Central):*

Omeka
Pewa
Unala
Wali




*Links úteis*

- NHC
- NRL
- CPHC


----------



## Vince (29 Mai 2010 às 16:27)

No Pacífico Leste formou-se a Tempestade Tropical «Agatha», o primeiro ciclone tropical da temporada.

Não está previsto que se intensifique muito mais, talvez um pouco, o maior problema será a deslocação lenta com chuvas intensas a afectar regiões montanhosas da Guatemala, Sul do México e El Salvador


----------



## Vince (30 Mai 2010 às 00:19)

Tempestade Tropical Agatha fez há pouco o  landfall na Guatemala próximo da fronteira com o México



> 000
> WTPZ61 KNHC 292234
> TCUEP1
> TROPICAL STORM AGATHA TROPICAL CYCLONE UPDATE
> ...














Animação satélite das últimas 8 horas:


----------



## joseoliveira (30 Mai 2010 às 10:06)

O último registo de satélite: 





O Agatha de momento encontra-se na área do planalto da América Central, à partida as movimentações nos níveis baixos dissiparam-se. As Imagens mostram estar a abranger uma área que envolve a Guatemala, El Salvador, o Belize e as Honduras. 

As fortes chuvas parecem apresentar ainda um grande potencial o que pode levar a inundações repentinas e é uma situação que se prevê durar por mais 1 ou 2 dias.


----------



## Vince (30 Mai 2010 às 10:32)

Sim, a circulação dos níveis baixos foi destruída pelas montanhas como previsto, pelo que já não existe como ciclone tropical, mas alguma instabilidade vai permanecer na região, alguma vai mesmo seguir para NNE ou NE.

Estas cadeias montanhosas destroem os ciclones, mas normalmente com consequências pesadas para a zona, muita chuva orográfica e deslizamentos de terras.

*Tempestade “Agatha” fez 15 mortos e 11 desaparecidos*
http://jn.sapo.pt/PaginaInicial/Mundo/Interior.aspx?content_id=1582043


----------



## AnDré (30 Mai 2010 às 19:18)

Aumenta para 18 o número de mortos.



> *Tempestade "Agatha" faz 18 mortos antes de passar a depressão*
> 
> Subiu para 18 o número de vítimas da primeira tempestade tropical da estação, a "Agatha", que atinge a Guatemala e El Salvador, e que, entretanto, segundo os meteorologistas já passou a depressão.
> 
> ...



Últimas imagens de satélite:


----------



## Vince (30 Mai 2010 às 23:36)

O número de mortos sobe para 40 na Guatemala e 8 em El Salvador.



> *Aumenta a 40 la cifra de muertos a causa de la lluvia*
> Al menos 40 personas han muerto en diversos puntos del país como consecuencia de las intensas lluvias causadas por la tormenta tropical Ágatha  que se ha degradado a sistema de baja presión, informaron hoy fuentes oficiales.
> http://www.prensalibre.com/noticias/Aumenta-cifra-muertos-causa-lluvia_0_271173054.html



El Salvador:


----------



## Lousano (31 Mai 2010 às 01:20)

Vince disse:


> O número de mortos sobe para 40 na Guatemala e 8 em El Salvador.



Apesar de serem locais habitualmente sujeitos a chuvas tropicais, estes "dilúvios" deixam, além das mortes, um incremento de pobreza em paises já por si muito pobres.


----------



## Vince (1 Jun 2010 às 00:14)

O balanço subiu para 115 mortos




Mais uma fotografia do buraco gigante no subsolo. Já a Fevereiro de 2007 o mesmo tinha sucedido nesta cidade como alguns se devem recordar. Assustador !








> *Tropical storm leaves more than 100 dead in Central America
> By the CNN Wire Staff*
> 
> At least 115 people have died after a tropical storm battered Guatemala, Honduras and El Salvador over the weekend, officials in those countries reported.
> ...


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (1 Jun 2010 às 00:59)

Vince disse:


> Mais uma fotografia do buraco gigante no subsolo. Já a Fevereiro de 2007 o mesmo tinha sucedido nesta cidade como alguns se devem recordar. Assustador !



WOW!!!!!! 


Forte cena!

De arrepiar. Mas n entendo... essa cidade está construida em cima de quê para vermos esse buraco gigante com o tamanho dessa profundidade toda??


----------



## under (1 Jun 2010 às 01:37)

Mas o que ha no fundo deste buraco?


----------



## Jodamensil (1 Jun 2010 às 02:04)

o que ha no fundo desse buraco?


----------



## Vince (1 Jun 2010 às 02:31)

Não há nada de especial no fundo. As causas parecem estar relacionadas com condutas subterrâneas de drenagem de água e construção em cima de aterros com algumas décadas pouco solidificados. Em 2007 temia-se que voltasse a acontecer noutros locais



> *Broken stormwater drain led to Guatemala sinkhole*
> Tuesday, March 6, 2007
> 
> A rupture in the underground stormwater drain system opened a huge sinkhole on February 23, killing three people and bringing down twelve houses in Guatemala City.
> ...


----------



## rozzo (1 Jun 2010 às 10:47)

Essa foto parece de um filme, daqueles fantásticos de ficção científica de Hollywood, de "fim-do-mundo".
Surreal!


----------



## Lousano (1 Jun 2010 às 19:54)

*Buraco gigante na cidade da Guatemala*

*História repete-se. Em 2007 tinha acontecido o mesmo na Cidade da Guatemala*








> Três anos depois e os guatemaltecos são surpreendidos de novo pelo inédito. Um buraco abriu no centro da Cidade da Guatemala arrastando um prédio e uma casa que desapareceram sem deixar rasto. O mesmo tinha acontecido em 2007 quando o velho sistema de drenagem cedeu com as chuvas. Agora o aluimento de terras, em forma de buraco redondo, provocou a morte a uma pessoa, segundo avança a Sky News.
> As causas para o aluimento parecem ser as mesmas. Com a tempestade Agatha a assolar o país no fim-de-semana o velho sistema de drenagem da capital cedeu.



www.ionline.pt


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Jun 2010 às 22:57)

É absolutamente assustador e até quase surreal este buraco não só pelo diâmetro quase perfeito mas sobretudo pela profundidade!
Só aqui consegui perceber o quão profundo é...

Parece que esta área urbana está assente num chão flutuante...


----------



## Lightning (14 Jun 2010 às 23:40)

Segundo o NHC, no pacífico leste também existe uma zona com 40% de probabilidade de se tornar num sistema tropical.

Links:

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/gtwo_epac.shtml

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/gtwo/gtwo_epac_sub.shtml?area1#contents


----------



## Vince (17 Jun 2010 às 09:24)

No Pacífico ontem formou-se a Depressão Tropical nº2, podendo ainda hoje tornar-se a Tempestade Tropical «Blas».
Mais a Oeste há outra perturbação, 92E, encaminhada para se tornar também depressão tropical








Depressão Tropical nº2


----------



## MSantos (17 Jun 2010 às 14:56)

Como o Vince disse de manhã, muito provavelmente irá se formar uma nova Depressão no Pacífico Este



> 1. AN AREA OF LOW PRESSURE LOCATED ABOUT 300 MILES SOUTH OF MANZANILLO MEXICO CONTINUES TO BECOME BETTER ORGANIZED. IF CURRENT DEVELOPMENT TRENDS CONTINUE...TROPICAL CYCLONE ADVISORIES WILL BE INITIATED LATER THIS MORNING.  THERE IS A HIGH CHANCE...*NEAR 100 PERCENT...OF THIS SYSTEM BECOMING A TROPICAL CYCLONE* DURING THE NEXT 48 HOURS AS IT MOVES LITTLE.



NHC


----------



## Vince (17 Jun 2010 às 17:35)

A TD#2 perdeu a corrida ao nome «Blas» dissipando-se junto à costa de forma inesperada em relação ao previsto.
Em contrapartida o 92E  evoluiu de forma muito rápida e foi classificado como a «Tempestade Tropical Blas»


----------



## Vince (19 Jun 2010 às 17:42)

No Pacífico formou-se uma nova Tempestade Tropical, Célia


----------



## Vince (21 Jun 2010 às 10:45)

Ontem Célia tornou-se o primeiro Furacão da temporada do Pacífico Leste


*Ontem:*






*Hoje:*
Além do Blas em final de vida, há uma nova perturbação, 95E


----------



## Vince (23 Jun 2010 às 07:45)

E vai mais um, enquanto uns se dissipam, novos se formam, 5º ciclone tropical da temporada nesta região (3 nomeados), agora formou-se a Depressão Tropical nº5. 

Apenas numa semana, desde dia 16, formaram-se quatro ciclones tropicais (DT2,Blas,Celia e DT5).


----------



## MSantos (24 Jun 2010 às 23:26)

O CELIA tornou-se um poderoso furacão *Categoria 4*, mas não ameaça nada nem ninguém



> 000
> WTPZ34 KNHC 242036
> TCPEP4
> BULLETIN
> ...



NHC


----------



## AnDré (24 Jun 2010 às 23:56)

MSantos disse:


> O CELIA tornou-se um poderoso furacão *Categoria 4*, mas não ameaça nada nem ninguém



Imagens de satélite do furacão CELIA.








Logo atrás vem o furacão DARBY. Para já em categoria 1.


----------



## MSantos (25 Jun 2010 às 10:33)

O CELIA é um furacão de categoria 5, mas as previsões do NHC indicam que deverá começar a enfraquecer ainda hoje pois deverá atravessar uma área de águas mais frias

O CELIA desloca-se para Noroeste e não representa perigo para as populações

Tem uma bonita aparência o CELIA


----------



## MSantos (25 Jun 2010 às 10:42)

Um pouco mais a Este do CELIA está o seu irmão mais novo o, Furacão DARBY, que também não representa perigo e ainda se está a fortalecer



> 000
> WTPZ35 KNHC 250906
> TCPEP5
> BULLETIN
> ...



NHC


----------



## Vince (25 Jun 2010 às 11:05)

Furacões de categoria 5 são relativamente raros no Pacífico Leste. Há apenas registo de 14 ocorrências. No mês de Junho apenas ocorreu uma vez, em 1973, o Furacão Ava


----------



## Vince (25 Jun 2010 às 16:54)

Primeiras imagens diurnas do Furacão Celia. Nas imagens de satélite infravermelho nota-se algum aquecimento dos topos das nuvens indiciando que Celia já enfraqueceu, baixando para a categoria 4.

Apresenta nesta altura ventos sustentados de 240km/h e uma pressão mínima de 935mb.

Celia apresenta algumas características de furacão anular o que lhe poderá permitir resistir um pouco melhor às condições menos favoráveis que encontrará a partir daqui.

De qualquer forma como já foi referido, não ameaça terra e populações


----------



## MSantos (25 Jun 2010 às 19:50)

> ...DARBY BECOMES THE SECOND MAJOR HURRICANE OF THE EASTERN PACIFIC SEASON...



Neste momento o DARBY com ventos sustentados de 185Km/h é um Furacão de categoria 3, não ameaça terra ou populações


----------



## MSantos (28 Jun 2010 às 09:08)

O *CELIA* e o *DARBY* apesar de terem sido _Major Hurricanes_ nunca foram uma ameaça e encontram-se ambos na fase final da sua vida, prevendo-se para os proximos dias a dissipação destes sistemas

Para mais informações destes sistemas: *NHC*


----------



## Vince (6 Ago 2010 às 20:03)

No leste do Pacífico formou-se a 7º depressão tropical da temporada, deve estar quase a ser considerado como a Tempestade Tropical «Estelle»


----------



## MSantos (25 Ago 2010 às 14:52)

Deixo aqui o mais recente aviso para a TT FRANK do NHC



> 000
> WTPZ34 KNHC 250833
> TCPEP4
> BULLETIN
> ...



NHC


----------

